# 2" Lift :)



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Finally, after having this 2" lift for like a month now, i decided to tackle it and put it on ....wasn't as easy as i thought. Tried just doing it (being lazy) without taking the plastics off, WRONG! lol had to take all front plastics off (which i haven't done since i've had the wheeler) and took an impact to it, instead of the required wrenches, and the bolt spun right off. Took a while to get everything off including plastics, strut, and bolt on top of shock cause it has been caked in mud for years lol but anyways, got one side done and will tackle the other tonight... 

Have to give a big shoutout to Jon for letting me buy this lift at a brother-in-law price and for responding to me texts when i needed help LOL and RubberDown Customs for providing the lift in the first place


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Where's the overall stance pic?


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

You got a bad seal on your diff lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Ole Nasty said:


> Where's the overall stance pic?


got to finish the other side today lol will have pics later tho

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------



kygreen said:


> You got a bad seal on your diff lol


naa i just pumped it full of grease like 15 minutes before this pic ....i dont think i have a "diff", its just where the axle goes (my front is chain driven )

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------



Polaris425 said:


> Looks good
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk.


:agreed:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Got it all finished and put back together ....back used to sit higher than the front now its the opposite






 no more rubbing


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Hope yall are ok where u are sloboy...im not sure if the tornadoes came close to yall or not


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

We fine, y'all got the worse of it. Need any help let me know.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Aight man i appreciate it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good! how close are your boots to the bottom of the strut?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

not at all .....actually still looks stock i think ....idk ill try to get a pic of GC measurements and your pic

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------

and prolly gonna try to put those spacers in the rear today


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome. I never had to do anything grinding on mine, they cleared fine.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yepp it clears perfect !







Right at 13 1/2" GC ....was 12 before


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks good dude.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

lol thanks! im an 1 1/2" away from being in the bucket club


----------

